# MY Julia verlegt Boot von Sassnitz nach DK?



## -iguana (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hab eben bei der Reederei Häfner angerufen um ne Tour im Oktober zu buchen und da wurde mir mitgeteilt dass sie das Boot nach DK verlegen. Ort weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr.

Der Grund ist dass sie nichtmehr ausserhald er 10sm Zone angeln dürfen.

Weiß da schon jemand genauer bescheid?

Grüße


----------



## sunny (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: MY Julia verlegt Boot von Sassnitz nach DK?*

Ab dem 20.09.2011 liegt die Julia im Hafen von Mommark.


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: MY Julia verlegt Boot von Sassnitz nach DK?*

Jau, so isses.......dann wird der Gerd wieder stark mit uns rechnen müssen!!!! #6
(Sind für uns ca. 100km weniger Anfahrt!!! #6)


----------



## djoerni (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: MY Julia verlegt Boot von Sassnitz nach DK?*

das hört sich doch gut an...


----------



## freibadwirt (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: MY Julia verlegt Boot von Sassnitz nach DK?*



-iguana schrieb:


> Der Grund ist dass sie nichtmehr ausserhald er 10sm Zone angeln dürfen
> 
> Grüße


 
Warum das denn?
Andreas


----------



## Carptigers (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: MY Julia verlegt Boot von Sassnitz nach DK?*

Das muss aber schon länger so sein, da sie schön länger vor Arkona rumtuckern... Teure Butterfahrt;+


----------



## sunny (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: MY Julia verlegt Boot von Sassnitz nach DK?*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Warum das denn?
> Andreas



Durch den Wegfall der Kabotage innerhalb der EU werden alle ausländischen Schiffe, die Küstenschiffahrt betreiben und keinen ausländischen Hafen anlaufen, den deutschen Schiffen gleichgestellt. Und für die gilt ein Fahrtbereich von 10sm.


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: MY Julia verlegt Boot von Sassnitz nach DK?*



sunny schrieb:


> Durch den Wegfall der Kabotage innerhalb der EU werden alle ausländischen Schiffe, die Küstenschiffahrt betreiben und keinen ausländischen Hafen anlaufen, den deutschen Schiffen gleichgestellt. Und für die gilt ein Fahrtbereich von 10sm.


 
So sieht dat aus.......und wenn man dann noch unter englischer Flagge fährt....|rolleyes.
(Tja, das ist nicht ganz einfach, wenn *man gut ist* und "Neider" im gleichen Hafen hat!! )
Und wenn man in Sassnitz nicht auf zusätzliche Gäste / Angler angewiesen ist......#c. 
Dann fahren wir eben nach Als!!!!   #6#6#6


----------



## sunny (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: MY Julia verlegt Boot von Sassnitz nach DK?*

Genau |supergri. Schön um Aeroe und Umgebung herum fischen.


----------



## Ron Fischer (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: MY Julia verlegt Boot von Sassnitz nach DK?*

Ja wenn das so ist werde ich meine 4 Ausfahrten im August stornieren müssen. unter Land rumgurken und so gut wie nichts fangen kann ich auch wo anders. Zum Glück fahr ich jedes Jahr ans gelbe Riff, wo wir noch sehr gut fangen. Schade für die Betreiber, aber so ist Deutschland.
Ron Fischer


----------



## norge_klaus (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: MY Julia verlegt Boot von Sassnitz nach DK?*

Schade um die MY Julia. Der Aufwand, der hier in Deutschland betrieben werden muß, um allen gesetzlichen Anforderungen gerecht zu werden, ist von Laien kaum noch nachzuvollziehen.
Alles natürlich bezogen, auf gewerbliche Touren für zahlendes Publikum.

Wo liegt das Problem. Viele Länder haben eine florierende Szene für Angel-Charter-Boote. Die fahren dann schon mal 35 SM Richtung Kuba ab Key West (selbst erlebt & cool ! #h)

Solange sich die Angler nicht wehren und lieber mit dicken Pötten nur wenige SM vor der Küste rumdümpeln wollen, setzt sich die Bürokratie durch.

Gruß
Norge_Klaus


----------



## Eisbär14 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: MY Julia verlegt Boot von Sassnitz nach DK?*

Was glaubt ihr warum ich das letzte mal meinen Fuß vor 5 Jahren auf einem Kutter in Sassnitz hatte?
Nix fangen kann ich auch mit meinem kleinen Boot und billiger ist es allemal.


----------



## norge_klaus (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: MY Julia verlegt Boot von Sassnitz nach DK?*

Hi Eisbär,
in der glücklichen Lage auf Rügen zu wohnen, wäre ich auch gern.

Mir hier in Hessen ein Boot auf den Trailer zu legen und dann gelegentlich nach Rügen zu tuckern, ist unökonomisch. 
Es gibt ja zum Glück einige kleine Charterboote, die dort verfügbar sind.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Ron Fischer (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: MY Julia verlegt Boot von Sassnitz nach DK?*

So schaut das aus. Ich buch extra meinen Urlaub um (jahrelang Laboe), um endlich mal in Deutschland ordentlich weit drausen zu Fischen, und dann das. Werde nächstes Jahr eben nur noch nach Dk oder Norge mit Familie fahren.
Ron Fischer


----------



## Jonny14 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: MY Julia verlegt Boot von Sassnitz nach DK?*

Mh gilt diese Beschrenkung denn für alle deutsche Kutter?


----------



## Plumsangler69 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: MY Julia verlegt Boot von Sassnitz nach DK?*

Finde ich toll, dass der weg will.
Ich mag den Kutter und den Eigner nicht, da wir schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem hatten. Abzocke ohne Ende.
Und für meinen Bericht wurde ich sogar 2 Wochen gesperrt.
Wie im Kindergarten.

My Julia, Tschüss und komm nie wieder..............|wavey:


----------



## BennyO (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: MY Julia verlegt Boot von Sassnitz nach DK?*



Plumsangler69 schrieb:


> Finde ich toll, dass der weg will.
> Ich mag den Kutter und den Eigner nicht, da wir schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem hatten. Abzocke ohne Ende.
> Und für meinen Bericht wurde ich sogar 2 Wochen gesperrt.
> Wie im Kindergarten.
> ...



Findest du, dass dies der richtige Weg ist?
Wie im Kindergarten.#q


----------



## marv3108 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: MY Julia verlegt Boot von Sassnitz nach DK?*

Der einzigste, der sich wie im Kindergarten auf dem Schiff benommen hat, war der Plumsangler!!! Denk mal drüber nach Junge, bevor du hier wieder das Schiff und den Eigner schlecht machst.


----------



## offense80 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: MY Julia verlegt Boot von Sassnitz nach DK?*

@marv3108

das hört sich ja so an als wenn du dabei gewesen bist, hat er sich denn wirklich so schlimm benommen?


----------



## marv3108 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: MY Julia verlegt Boot von Sassnitz nach DK?*

Ja, hat er. Das schlimme daran ist, dass ist nicht das erste mal hier im Board, dass er das Schiff schlecht macht. Andere Berichte wurden von ihm auch schon gelöscht. 

Das Thema hat hier auch schon ganze andere Kreise gezogen.


----------



## Plumsangler69 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: MY Julia verlegt Boot von Sassnitz nach DK?*

Erstens bin ich nicht dein junge und zweitens kann ich meine Meinung loswerden, ohne die Sache zu beschönigen.
Und es ist mir völlig egal, welche Kreise das zieht.
Was wollt ihr von mir. Ich könnt diesen Kahn von mir aus den ganzen Tag ablecken, trotzdem wird das nicht besser.

Und benommen haben wir uns an Board wie alle anderen auch.
Vielleicht verwechselst du da was.

Für mich bleibt die ganze Sache My Julia eine schlechte Erfahrung und erst recht die Abzocke des Eigners und die blöden Sprüche seiner Frau am Steg.

Ende der Diskussion. Wer da ein Problem mit hat kann mir das Ende August in Heiligenhafen persönlich ins Gesicht sagen.

Ich lasse mir von keinem den Mund und meine Meinung verbieten. Und sollte ich deswegen aus diesem Forum fliegen, dann wäre das ein Witz. Ich kann bestimmt auch ohne Anglerboard leben.

Machts gut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: MY Julia verlegt Boot von Sassnitz nach DK?*

Gut, dass Du ohne Anglerboard leben kannst..........


----------



## marv3108 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: MY Julia verlegt Boot von Sassnitz nach DK?*



Jonny14 schrieb:


> Mh gilt diese Beschrenkung denn für alle deutsche Kutter?




Um deine Frage zu beantworten: Ja, gilt für alle.


----------



## Jonny14 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: MY Julia verlegt Boot von Sassnitz nach DK?*

Okay ich danke dir für die Antwort 
Ich war letztes Jahr im April mit dem besagten Kutter unterwegs für mehrere tage. Fischtechnisch lief da nicht so viel. War aber auch noch schweine kalt das Wasser aber an der Besatzung konnte man echt nix aus setzen. Captain hat alles mögliche probiert aber wenn se nicht wollen kann man nix machen. & höflich waren sie auch


----------



## marv3108 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: MY Julia verlegt Boot von Sassnitz nach DK?*

War letztes Jahr auch im April für 2 Tage da. An beiden Tagen zusammen 56 Stück. Hatte aber auch schon einige Nullnummern. Im großen und ganzen aber bin ich zufrieden. Meistens klappt es ja mit dem Fang. ​


----------

